# 265g One more day of Discus. Looking for new stocking suggestions. (7/22/10)



## digthemlows (Dec 17, 2007)

Very cool, can't wait to watch it fill in.............course I'm a sucker for Discus! So I'm completely biased!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

nice looking tank.. I agree.. can't wait to see it grow in. my only thing is the equipment in the tank just hanging there.. I would try to find a way to hide it or get it out of the tank somehow


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

lol both of your avatar show it all 
beautiful tank!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thats a bad mama jama, very nice..


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Holy crap those tetras are huge! It's interesting that you chose African Tetras with Discus.

Two suggestions for starters:
1). Hide the hardware as best you can. The heaters and bubble wand should be easy.
2). Slope the sand front to back. This greatly increases the appearance of depth.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Very nice! I give your tank about 2 to 2 1/2 months to settle in and then the growth is going to be phenominal for your newer plants.

Those are some gorgeous discus!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

FYI: the HUGE wad of weeds I'm sending you are all New World species, so that should go well with the Discus!!!


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here are some detail shots of the aquarium.

Left Side









Right Side









Any help on Identifying this crypt?









Or this one?









Red Ozelot Sword









Jade Sword (What's the scientific name for this one?)









Rotala Rotundifolia









Wysteria









Tiger Lotus peeking over my driftwood.









And a close up of one of my Peach White Discus









Any advice on hiding the equipment? Heaters seem easy enough to conceal, but what about my intakes? Seems that if you try to hide them in a heavily planted tank, they will just suction plants to themselves. Any ideas or advice for making these less conspicuous?

As for mixing species from different continents, I started with a community 75g, and when I upgraded to the 265 they all joined my discus. I like the arnold eye tetras (or african red eye tetras) enough that I'm on the lookout for more. And yes they are big tetras, and good schoolers in my experience.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks awesome!! :thumbsup: 

My guesses on the plants- I think the crypts are Wendtii 'green, and 'bronze' and that sword looks like E. uruguayensis.

Have you thought about painting the equipment with black Krylon?

Those African red-eyed tetras are amazing; I've never seen them before! Where'd you find the ones you have now?


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't have any experience with black Krylon.

I picked up the tetras a few years ago from the LFS I frequent in Lexington, KY. The place is called Just Fish. I have the owner on the lookout for more for me this summer. I think I gave about $8 a piece for them. I was a poor engineering student at the time or I would have bought more.

Thanks for the plant Ids btw.


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

Bowles42 said:


> I don't have any experience with black Krylon.
> 
> I picked up the tetras a few years ago from the LFS I frequent in Lexington, KY. The place is called Just Fish. I have the owner on the lookout for more for me this summer. I think I gave about $8 a piece for them. I was a poor engineering student at the time or I would have bought more.
> 
> Thanks for the plant Ids btw.


krylon is just a brand of spraypaint  i think the filter tubes would be much less conspicuous if they were painted


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

Would you just paint the tubes or the end piece also? How long does the paint have to dry. I'm assuming since you are suggesting it, spray paint is fish safe. Is there any particular type of paint I need to be looking for. And how long does the paint job last in your aquarium? Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

*Krylon Fusion *is fish safe (it is common, like in WalMart, it 'fuses' with plastic hence the name). Can't say the same for all spray paint. I paint the tubes and the end piece too. It takes about 10 mins to dry, but you're better off waiting a few hours until the smell goes away. Probably best to do one intake at a time just after a water change and keep the other running.


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

I was thinking about changing my hardscape around so I took the wife on a driftwood hunting excursion. Here's the loot.










I also had her pick up some Krylon Fusion today. If I get ambitious this weekend I'll try and paint those intakes.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

woaaah, that's some nice wood! those two big pieces are awesome! 

now...can you get them to sink?


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Your willow leaf hygro and jungle vals should fill in nicely and that can help to conceal some of the equipment. 

The side of my tank that has willow leaf hides the entire right side of the back wall of my tank. Between that and painting the intakes, you should be in good shape.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Subscribed, I gotta see what you do with that wood. :eek5:


----------



## TLH (Apr 20, 2008)

Mighty impressive driftwood. How much does stuff that large set you back in the States?


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

$0. I just went to a local lake and scavanged the shore.


----------



## TLH (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal.:thumbsup: Can't find anything like that over here in the UK, it all rots before it getting nicely weathered like that.:icon_cry:


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey, I have the same tank as you and trying to do the same thing. Discus with plants. Your tank looks great and water looks very clear. I have three cannisters running, FX5, 405, and XP4, but my water is not that clear. Oh, well ... By the way, how warm is your tank? I was thinking of adding some wysteria, but didn't know if they did well in warm tanks. Mine is set between 86 and 88. Good luck!


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

YSS, I'm running the tank at 84°. The wysteria has only been in there for a week, so it's yet to be determined on how well it will do. My three Fx5's give me more filtration than you, and I've never had problems with my water not staying clear. It's way out of my league to try and diagnose someone else's problems though.


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here are some plants I recently picked up in the SNS from forum members jazzlvr123 and macclellan.

From jazzlvr123; limnophila aromatica, blyxa japonica, & polygonum sal paulo


















And then from macclellan; ludwigia repens, hydrocotyle leucocephala, didiplis diandra, and alternanthera reineckii









And finally, I took everybody's advice and hid the heaters and spray painted the intakes and outflows. I was very pleased with the results.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd be sure to clean the wood as well as possible before you put it in the tank.

Maybe take it to the car wash and give it a good once or twice over (without soap).


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Rescape*

So I did a major overhaul of the tank over the weekend. Here are some photos of the events leading up to it, and one FTS. Critiques are welcome as usual. Help me make my tank awesome.

Here's what I ended up doing with the driftwood. I plugged the bottom of the PVC, painted it black, and filled it full of substrate, with plans to plant something on top of the stump to hide my chainsaw cut.









Here is some granite I picked up from a local stone shop, about $50 for the whole bunch.









Here are all the plants I ripped out of the tank. This was the easy part.









There were a lot of crypts. These started as four little plants three years ago.









Here is the before shot.









And the after. The water is still a little cloudy.









The three round boulders on the stump are temporary, until it sinks. Ditto for the rock arrangement in general. The sticks on the left should sink quickly, but the stump may take a long time. Now I'm just waiting for it to grow in so I can see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

XLNT rescape!!!! I wish I had a tank like that to work with!!! Beautiful!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Man you are making me miss my planted discus tank! BTW that stump is freakin awesome. Your tank is looking very natural. keep up the water changes and feed blood and black worms, and you will be rewarded with 8" and 10" discus.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

the huge stump is a great find, but i think the black driftwood with the java fern doesn't feel right there. the left branch is weird too. just my opinion here


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

About the Java fern tree...I'm sure many of you have seen the 2007 ada contestant with the moss tree. When I found that piece of driftwood I thought I had to give it a shot. It does stick out like a sore thumb though. I may move it to another tank. I'm considering tearing down my 75 brackish and starting another planted tank, maybe it will end up there.


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm curious how well your discus are eating with all those fast swimmers in the tank with them. Do those tetras descend on the food and gobble it up or do the discus pack together so they can't get it? When my SEA's got that big they started bothering my discus a lot around feeding time. What food are you feeding them?


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

I feed flakes and sinking pellets in the morning, and frozen blood worms and mysis shrimp and night. I've never had problems with the discus getting food even when they were smaller. The discus clamour at the top of the tank at feeding time along with everyone else. The arnold's eye tetras won't go more then half way down the tank to get the food, and the two SAE's can't out compete my 15 discus. I also feed enough so that the discus can forage for several minutes after I first put the worms in.

Interestingly enough the boss of the tank is the smallest fish. My little angelicus loach chases the SAE's around, and anyone else, when it's time to eat.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Bowles42 -

Any updates? I would be very interested to see how things are filling in for you, and I'm sure I am not alone.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Holy Cow! That tank is so huge, the rotala looked like mini rotala!


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Rescape*

I rescaped the whole tank again last night. I just got back from the AGA conference in Atlanta and was inspired to try something different. I should have some pic up later tomorrow.


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Rescape*

Here are some pics of the rescape. Any advice is very welcome.

























My goal was to emulate these two entries from the 2008 ADA layout contest. I know mine doesn't even compare, but that's why I'm posting it up here and not entering into it into any contests.

















Any suggestions about how I can work this scape into something resembling these two superior scapes? I don't have access to the same awesome hardscape materials they use, but you work with what you got. Also note that there is some rotala I just trimmed to the right of the hygro that still needs to grow in.

Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

It looks pretty good, actually. I think your stargrass (is that what it is on the left?) could use a trim, maybe a few larger rocks and some foreground coverage if you're trying to emulate those tanks. Also, ADA style tanks usually have a bunch of moss, either incorporated in the foreground or on the driftwood. I think you're well on your way!


----------



## brt_p (Nov 16, 2008)

bowles, i have an idea...adding a bigger rock, place it near DW..[just some suggestion :biggrin:]
may i know the temperature?..if it's not hot enough, adding moss would be good..or maybe java moss [since it stronger than any other moss]...


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the comments so far. The tall plant to the left is willow leaf hygro I picked up from Biscuit Slayer a while ago. And yes it does need a trim. :icon_smil

I keep the aquarium in the 85°-86° range. I've thought about adding moss, but I have concerns with my two Siamese Algae Eaters. I've heard that they will eat the moss, anybody have any experience with this? If I put enough moss in will their nibbling be noticeable?

I might try some larger rocks, if that is the consensus. The problem with all the rocks I find are they are boring and polygonal. I don't find ones with that cool weathered look.

Do you guys think I should plant the front left corner or leave it open?


----------



## Lee (Feb 13, 2007)

The overall layout is good. You have the dark area on the left side, instead move it to the right under the wood, like the ADA contest winner. Add some more over arching tall plants sweeping to the right and more foreground plants.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Different sized rocks. A trim on the tall stems... It could use some work...but it is a very good start and is following model pretty closely.

regards,
Stephen R.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Also the tall stem plants to the left woulf flow better with the scape if you placed them behind the driftwood rather than beside it. It will add more dimension to the tank. The rocks are too uniform in the front section. Either add a few bigger ones, or you could slope the substrate and add some depth, or youcould place a couple closer together and give the image of one bigger rock. To me, the rocks just look to uniform and unnatural...not the color or texture, just the placement.

Hope this helps.

Stephen R.


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I have changed things around a little with this tank. I will update with pictures sometime maybe next week. I understand what you mean with the uniformity of the rocks, but I have difficulty place larger rocks without taking up too much space. Most of the rocks I find are too squarish to look good, so I break them up with a sledge to get a better look.

I get my rocks at a local landscape place for reference.

edit: Also the left looks dark because I had a bulb out and didn't know it when I took the pics.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Jeez, thats a HUGE tank! Awesome scape.
Are you going to fill that space on the left side?
Can't wait to see what happen.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

My initial impression and suggestions matches quite well with some of the inputs already posted.

1. Taller plants behind the driftwood
2. Some more (bigger) rocks
3. Some of the rocks on the left seems to be superficial. If you can embed them more in the sand, that would probably enhance the natural look of river bed.

Very good job so far.


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here are two new pics of the tank, taken on Sunday. I planted the right side of the tank with some e. tennelus, sunset hygro, and jungle val. Let me know what you guys think, if you prefer this over the bare right side. 

I know this is straying from my original concept, but I am trying to find something that works.

Also, replaced the light bulb so the left side isn't so dark.




















Once again, any replies or advice is much appreciated.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

mucho better! Now Try and get the shot of the tank from a slightly higher angle. It will give the tank more depth. 

Good job and the plants behind the driftwood.

Regards,

Stephen R.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

ugh...looking back at it...I have to critique some...

I love moss, but you are covering up too much of the driftwood IMO. You see...you have positive and negative space in a scape. The plants are positive---and the driftwood, literal negative space where there is nothing but a background, the rocks, and to me even the sand, are negative space.

Now when you look at the new scape...the sand is shaddowed---thats all good, but the rocks are shaddowed also. Now in the shaddow should be negative space right...not as much as the visible rocks(for some off reason, they add more than shaddows, usually) So the moss on the driftwood is what I don't like. Looking at the scape, I should see the bright plants on the left, then follow along the driftwood to the right side, then back accross, but instead, my eyes struggle to leave the bright green on the left because the driftwood blends too much(to me). thus, it seems to have unbalanced positive and negative space.

Keep in mind that it is gonna be tough to fix this "problem" without changing alot in your scape. And keep in mind this is only my opinion mostly. Others may agree, or they may shoot me down. It is getting there...I'm just really critical.

Hope this helps,
Stephen R.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I realize you said you were straying some from the original concept, but I liked it more before, just with the rocks different and the tall plants behind the wood...

Let some others give you imput before you listen to me too much

regards,
Stephen R.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

It looks cool. I like it, still got empty spaces, neat looking. Though the back corner right and front looks like it need to grow some more or something.


----------



## gabriella (Mar 25, 2009)

I like it a lot!

Although it doesn't look exactly like those photos that inspired you, I guess that wasn't the idea either. I like how spacious the tank is, that there's "empty" space on both sides. I have to agree with rountreesj though, the driftwood is a bit hidden. The amount of moss is OK but the tall plants and perhaps bit short pieces of wood makes the left side look rather very nice than shockingly awesome. Because the driftwood is turned inward, I feel like the right side of the tank is unbalanced somehow. Don't get me wrong, the plants look really good but I'm one of those balance-freaks. I wouldn't necessarily like the left side to be mirrored onto the right but maybe longer driftwood or the whole composition placed in the middle of the tank would make it look better.

Note, I'm a newbie, so my opinion doesn't really count. It's a beautiful setup though, and most of all I like your fish!

Regards,

Gabriella


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

I love it!..it has just the right amount of openness and I love those mosses


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

So I know this is digging up an old thread, but I'm starting to get back into my aquariums after letting them run on autopilot for a several (read 12) months.

Here's an FTS of this tank from today.










I think it looks way worse than before, but that's what comes with letting things go. The tank only has slow growers in it, haven't had to trim it in months.

I'm moving in a month, and the plan is to break this sucker down. I'm getting rid of the discus because I want to try something else, and I'm tired of limiting my plant selection to things that will thrive at higher temps. I plan to keep this thread updated with the tank's reincarnation, we'll see how that works out.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Are you moving all 565 gallons? Ummmm...Id help you but im busy that weekend. Seriously. Im not lying. And no, I dont own a truck.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

I can't find it anywhere but what are the dimensions of the tank??? it has to be at least 72"+


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

It's 7 feet long, 2 feet wide, 2.5 feet tall, and other dimensions as well. The only way to move it is to take every last thing out of it, and have four strong men (or women) handy. It literally weighs a ton with rocks and water in it. 

No worries about the truck chad, I've got one. What day did you say you were available?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Cant wait to see the new one. This ones beautiful w/o much care so you have some skills. How bout a high tech stem plant tank?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Where are you moving to? I'm only 10 miles from Lawrencburg..


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

Moving into Lexington, so we'll be neighbors.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

tank looks so nice! You should add more discus.


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

Just a little update. I'm getting rid of my discus tomorrow. They've been good to me, but it's time to move on. I'll be moving in a couple weeks and will be working on a total rescape then. 

I'm taking suggestions for stocking. I really want to try and find a smaller species of fish that is easy to breed. I want to start with a small stock and slowly breed enough fish to fill the tank. The fish will be bred in dedicated breeding tanks. It's my first attempt at breeding, so an easier fish to breed seems like the right idea.

Suggestions on species of fish that fit this description would be a big help. My original thought was CPDs, but I'm afraid that even with a lot of them, they still wouldn't have much of a presence. I've kept them in smaller tanks before, but never in such quantities.

Any advice would be welcome.

Ryan


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

how about some species of barbs? black ruby barbs are hot as anything, breed pretty readily and are beautiful


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Maybe too small for you but easy to breed: Clown Killies, or Endlers. Both would probably be all over the tank, no tight schooling.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

Puntius denisonii
Puntius filamentosus
Puntius rhomboocellatus
Melanotaenia boesemani
Glossolepis incisis


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

Are Denison barbs easily bred?

Also thought I should mention that there will be amano shrimp in the tank if that is an issue for any of these fish.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

Bowles42 said:


> Are Denison barbs easily bred?
> 
> Also thought I should mention that there will be amano shrimp in the tank if that is an issue for any of these fish.


 
I've seen CB offered locally in MI, but have not bred them myself. Amanos get pretty big, so I would think they would be OK with enough cover.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What about some Apistos? There are some gorgeous ones on the market these days...

www.Apistogramma.com

Or some of the "new" danios coming out of Myanmar, like Danio nigrofasciatus.

Or, my own favorites, "wild-type" bettas - http://smp.ibcbettas.org/- your discus water would be perfect for many of those species!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

how about ocelot danios or choprae danios. maybe odessa barbs or something like that, but definitely something that schools.


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm interested in finding out more info on Apistos, and I went that link lauralee, but couldn't really find any comprehensive info there. If someone could point me in the right direction that would be great. 

Like how many could I keep in the 265, aren't they territorial?

As for other options, I'm looking at both choprae danios or odessa barbs. Still open to suggestion though. 

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

Bowles42 said:


> Like how many could I keep in the 265, aren't they territorial?


You could house 2-3 different species comfortably, as long as there is enough hiding spots. Depending on the species, they would do best in pairs or trios. Be forewarned though, that with apistos and odessa barbs in the tank your amano shrimp will be fair game.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

Bowles42 said:


> I'm interested in finding out more info on Apistos, and I went that link lauralee, but couldn't really find any comprehensive info there. If someone could point me in the right direction that would be great.
> 
> Like how many could I keep in the 265, aren't they territorial?
> 
> ...


http://www.mtfb.com/SouthernApistos/pricelist.html


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

So we're moved into our new place now, and the 265 is sitting empty in the living room. I hope to have a hardscape going by Thursday. Will update with pics then.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Cool! Scaping RAWKS!!! Good luck!


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

moar pics


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

zenche said:


> moar pics


They haven't updated in over a year.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

wow looked pretty good, though!


----------

